# College Football 2020



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:bd:

https://twitter.com/missouristate/status/1303364133140795392?s=21


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

:lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

College football is back on ESPN - the Louisiana (Lafayette) Ragin' Cajuns against the Iowa State Cyclones.

They have the band members and cheerleaders sitting at arms length (or more) to each other up in the stands. Strange to see, but this whole year has been strange, so....

I did not see the opening or National Anthem ceremony, so not sure how that went.

It is just good to see football again. For me, it always means Fall is coming, and cool weather.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

FlowRider said:


> College football is back on ESPN - the Louisiana (Lafayette) Ragin' Cajuns against the Iowa State Cyclones.
> 
> They have the band members and cheerleaders sitting at arms length (or more) to each other up in the stands. Strange to see, but this whole year has been strange, so....
> 
> ...


They typically do not air the national anthem during college football games. Most of the time the players stay in the locker rooms for it as well. Been that way since before the whole anthem debacle.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've watched a quite a bit of football this weekend and I will say it's weird. College and NFL just doesn't have the same feel without 70,000 to 110,000 fans in the stands. The game is the same. But it just feels so different.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I've watched a quite a bit of football this weekend and I will say it's weird. College and NFL just doesn't have the same feel without 70,000 to 110,000 fans in the stands. The game is the same. But it just feels so different.


It definitely is weird. No fans in the stands takes away a lot of the excitement of the game itself - the drama of the arena and crowds.

I am just happy football is back.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Pretty excited for the OSU (OKSTATE) game today versus Tulsa. I have absolutely no expectations for the game as we have been getting slaughtered as of late. However, I enjoy playing the local teams.

Tulsa used to be very competitive against OSU in the 90's. Then, Boone Pickens donates a couple hundred million for the OSU athletics program and they type of athlete recruited by OSU jumped to top tier. So, here is hoping for a first game with no injuries to either team! :thumbup:

Regarding limited attendance, it just seems like a normal game for Tulsa as being the smallest Division 1 enrollment playing college football. The fanbase in OK mostly supports the Sooners and the rest support the Pokes. Some high school games in the area draw more fans. :roll:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Just counting down till October 24th against Purdue.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Some decent matchups today, but the weather is so nice I may DVR them and watch them later....

#6 LSU welcomes Mississippi State to the real Death Valley for the season opener.

#4 Georgia faces off against Arkansas, and #16 Tennessee against South Carolina.

#2 Alabama on the road versus Missouri tonight. #8 Texas versus Texas Tech. HERE WE GO!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Upset brewing in Norman - Kansas State on the road is up 38-35 on #3 Oklahoma...!

Oklahoma QB Rattler has a bright future ahead of him. 386 yards, 4 TDs so far.... 4:00 left.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

It really showed that LSU lost damn near all of their starters from last years team. They might struggle to be a Top 15 team this year. Georgia QB situation is a mess. Bama looked really good through 3 quarters last night, they my early pick to win it all.


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Bama is looking good.. all that really matters

LSU... joe burrow was the man..

Auburn struggled against Kentucky

Gonna be a good season for the tide.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, LSU looked really flat and played with very little emotion, until the end. Seemed uninspired....

Losing 17 starters including 2 All-Americans, and the Heisman Trophy winner at quarterback hurts.

Their defense is playing better with Bo Pellini back as coach. But they have lost too much talent....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/lsubarstool/status/1310286903657115648?s=21


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh that's hilarious. I thought he should've pulled an Eli.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Tulsa beats #11 UCF for the fourth time in a row! (9-3 overall record against the Knights)
Arkansas wins a SEC game!
TCU beats Texas!
Iowa State beats the Sooners!

God do I love college football!!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Although I thoroughly enjoyed watching my Dawgs take Auburns man card. I really am happy for Coach Pittman at Arkansas. We loved him in Athens and will always root for him unless he plays us. Woo Pig Suey and Go Dawgs. @Ware 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312601664235372544


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

To any ECU fans, you guys really deserved the win last night. Three controversial calls going for one team on the final drive. That officiating even disgusted me!

The final touchdown put the game over the over-under. :roll:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anyone see the Tulane vs. Tulsa game/highlights from last night? Unbelievable comeback by our third string QB! :shock:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4St6TcTV5qI


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've been pleasantly surprised by Tulsa this year!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I wanted to wait until after the BC game (for historical reasons) before I posted anything here... But it was very fun to beat a #1 team again


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's certainly been a strange year in the Big Ten. Indiana scares OSU, NW beats Wisconsin, Penn State winless. Makes me want to vomit that Iowa missed their chances in the first two games. Could be 5-0 on top of the West. But that's the life of a Hawkeye fan.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Northwestern always gives WI a tough time even when they shouldn't. But they're decent enough this year. WI couldn't stop turning the ball over and didn't have any capable playmakers to overcome it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just glad to see the Razorbacks playing competitively again. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Just glad to see the Razorbacks playing competitively again. :thumbup:


Yeah, Arkansas gave LSU all they could handle yesterday. Very good game. Exciting to the end.

LSU had to block a field goal to avoid overtime. It was good to see Felipe Franks playing well also.

2020 has been a very weird year. Almost everything has been adversely affected and messed up.

And I even saw a team run onto the field behind an American flag. That was refreshing to see. :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

In case you missed it, LSU drilled a 57 yard go-ahead field goal on the road with 0:27 remaining in the game last night:

https://youtu.be/SJWO1LOGbU0


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

In other news, Gus Malzahn is getting a big pay day. I read that Auburn owes him like half of the $21.45 million within 30 days. :shock:

It has felt like they've wanted to get rid of him for a few years now, but dang. He went 6-4 during a pandemic in an all-SEC schedule. 3 of his 4 losses were to top 10 teams.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

He's been on the hot seat for a while. Tough area to be in, hard to recruit when you've got bama and Georgia on your east and west, and always having to play second fiddle to Alabama. He had success against them, but I think he was a big too gimmicky for the long haul.

Regardless he will need a gator cart or 5 to haul all the cash away from the plains.


----------

